# MTB Near Brussels in DEC? Rentals and rides?



## jomissa (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone have any info on where a expert XC rider can hit some trails over the weekend near Brussels. No DH! Just cross country. Good to go wherever. I'm very interested to at least get one ride in....


----------

